# Wanted; one reminder-free morning....



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Most mornings I sit with my cup of tea in front of BBC breakfast for 10 minutes beofre getting on with the day. And most mornings there will be something on that reminds me of my situation, and over the months, I've learned to adopt 'wry-smile' persona, and not let it bother me. You could ask why I do this at all, and the only answer I have is that I don't want to completely withdraw from the world, and I think better to face it all. BUT this morning, I feel like firing an email in their direction....

They did a piece about What Makes Us Happy. The journo put this phrase into google and found a list of 'things to do' that are supposed to ensure a happy life. He tried some of them out, but with a general air of poo-pooing the idea. And then the last one, 'have a son or daughter', was the only one he felt did bring a permanent smile to his face, him being a parent...

My point? That only half the adults in this country are parents (I heard that stat recently and it really intrigued me) and yet our media time and time again props up the pro-natalist lobby without a thought for those of us who didn't get to join in. Are they going to do a piece tomorrow on how to be happy if you're not a parent? You bet your @ss they're not...

Maybe I will send that email!

Rant over.....

MM xxxx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning MM,

Me too. I saw this too and went from feeling on an even keel to feeling pants. 

Yeah don't we just wish that we could do the one thing that would make us bl**dy happy. Not quite as easy as the bleepin' media would have everyone think.

Makes me soooo cross.

Vicki
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

VT, 

I've just emailed the programme's editor!

MM xxxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I always watch the E Entertainment channel. It has all the latest celebrity gossip and news and generally makes you feel a whole lot better about yourself. Those other silly news programmes are like a bunch of out of touch sheep, following what they think everyone else wants to hear. I have worked with many news readers, presenters etc in the past and most of them only care about their ego's and image and their strange addictions/habits. Not yet met one that was a mother/father earth figure. It's all front and viewing figures. Not reality.

xx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Well done MM!!! Sock it to 'em baby.

I am so sick of the way our society revolves around prenthood as the ultimate goal.

This morning I received a free sample of baby food with my food-delivery from Ocado. I was SO annoyed! Obviously they have checked our demographic as 30-somethings and assumed we are parents.

I fired off a stroppy email to Ocado and told them what a waste it was to assume I had a baby, and that their product which is useless to me has gone straight in the bin, as no doubt has thousands of other peoples. I told them that their policy of sending indiscriminate freebies was wasteful. I requested that they do not send me anymore baby products.

On the plus side, Six months ago i would have crumpled into a sobbing heap at finding that in my shopping bag!

Gosh girls, we are on fire today!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry to but in on your area, but i saw the topic heading and just knew it would be referring to breakfast this morning and felt I just had to say this majorly peed me off too and ruined my morning! this after seeing our Financial Adviser Friend last night and when getting into a discussion re life not being all about accumulating wealth him saying he wouldn't swap the time he spends with his daughter for one million pounds, I could go on - there will be at least 10 from the last few days!!  Well done for sending the email!


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

MM 

What is the editors email address. I am going to join you and stand up for our rights to not have this b**lox pushed down our throats.

So there.


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Here, here!  I didn't see the item but I can so relate to your emotions.

I have the BBC ticker on my workstation and 4 times today I "x'd" top story pop ups relating to fertility stories. From some weirdo who is freezing her own eggs so her daughter can have her own sister (or some such thing) through to some odd story about sperm and onto  IVF single transfers resulting in too many multiple births (you'd think they were dividing in sufficient numbers to form their own football team by the tone of the report). 

I think the "topics" editor at the Beeb needs a slap.

If these are the best stories they can come up with given everything else that's going on at the moment, god help us.  All we need is Paris Hilton to undergo a cycle and it'll wall to bloody wall. 

Anyway.  That's me. Back from Berlin and as chipper as ever    

flipper


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Well girls you just won't believe it!

I got a polite reply from the editor of the show, Michael Blair, apologising for any offence caused but also re-stating the point that family does bring happiness. I mailed back saying thank you, and yes I realise they do, but it would be nice to see a different perspective on life featured! Then I get on with my day and go to work.

I get in and check my mails and there's a message from the producer Nicky Defago, asking if I'm available to go on the show tomorrow to talk about another IF issue, this genetic testing thingie! I've rung her, and they've got Robert Winston in instead as I didn't get back that quick (this will be the only time in my life I say I've been replaced by Robert Winston!) but we had a really good chat and she may try and do a piece in the near future about our issues!!!! (If you're thinking you recognise her name, you do - she wrote Childfree and Lving It , about voluntary childlessness, but was very sensitive and symathetic to our stuff!).

So, I've never before mailed a bbc show and that's what happens when I do!!!

Will let you know what happens next!

LOVE, 

MM xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

That's pretty cool MM, them getting Robert Winston because you were a bit slow in responding.

The next time you speak to ND, if you can remember to pass her my personal thanks, she's made one hell of a difference to my perspective on life.

flipper


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Go for it MM, you would be such a great spokesperson for us all!

Loads of xxxxx and love,

Jq


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

PS -

Dear Greeneyed, 

There's no such thing as butting in here! Everyone who wants to explore or comment on living life after IF/TX is so welcome. Some people who post regularly have already decided or been forced to move on from TTC, while some people TTC or having TX visit to look at what life might be like post TTC/TX. 

Sometimes we regulars are having a rant: very often we are being strong, positive, campaigning, sharing a laugh. I think we are most often supportive to all who come to this board.

Thanks for your contribution!

Lots of love

Jq xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

MM that's so cool. Well done.

xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks JQ, 

I am just at the start of my journey, You guys seem like an inspirational, supportive and forceful group who I would be honoured to spend some time with should my journey lead me here. 

You are right I do sometimes pop on to see what life might be like (does that sound voyeuristic?) mostly your posts make me feel that whilst sometimes a struggle life can be fulfilling, especially with the support of this place and you wonderful women! 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

MM - you rock girrrrrrl!

Can I have your autograph?   Seriously, what an amazing response you have had, and to chat to ND as well!

Let us know when you're on the box, huh?

Love to you, 
Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

E, 

I have a feeling this thread is making me look a whole lot cooler than I actually am!

Cheers for the big up everyone!

Love, 

MM xxx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Nope you really are THAT cool.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Aawwww, shucks, VT.......!!!!!!!!!!!

MM xxx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey MM

Did you get to go on the telly?

If so what happened, I missed it this morning.

Vicki
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Dear VT, 

I didn't go, as by the time I called they'd already got hold of Robert Winston instead, and anyway, I would have declined as I'm not sufficiently expert in the technicalities of the topic they were discussing, the chromosome testing stuff. But I am hopeful that, following the really good chat I had with the producer, that they wil consider doing a piece on involuntary childlessness in the near future....

Would have been fun though, wouldn't it?!

Thanks for your support this week, VT, 

Love, 

MM xxxx


----------

